# Steps for putting texture on new drywall



## Rehabber

If all your seams and corners are finished, apply your texture, let dry, prime, (I usually do 2 coats on fresh drywall) and 2 coats of paint.


----------



## yummy mummy

There is a website that has a lot of information about mudding and textures.
www.drywallschool.com


----------



## Handyman50

Q: "Do I prime the new drywal before applying the texture or after applying, but before paint?"

A: I always prime my drywall after putting on at least three coats of mud. It is easier to tell if the seams require more attention. Also, it seals the new drywall. If there are flaws, then I apply a thin coat of topper mud as a final coat. Now, it is ready to texture. Since you are going to use a heavier texture, you may not require the last coat of mud. However, I would still prime it.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

Your questions have been somewhat answered already, but I'll clarify....



TNeat said:


> ....My question is what steps do I take for new drywall? Do I need to put a thin flat coat of mud on first, or jump right into the finished look I am after?


Apply your texture directly to the new drywall surface, no other coating is required before that work.



TNeat said:


> Do I prime the new drywal before applying the texture or after applying, but before paint?


There's been debates on the site about this. 

Generally, if you apply a primer coat to your drywall surface *BEFORE *the Texture is applied: It will take longer to cure, since the moisture content in it can't be absorbed into the drywall. If the area gets considerably wet, the texture is less likely to seperate from the drywall and come off. 

Generally, if you apply a primer coat to your drywall surface *AFTER *the Texture is applied: It will dry and cure faster, since the moisture from the texture can be aborbed into the drywall. If the area gets considerably wet, the texture may seperate and peel-off in larger areas.

Generally such factors are more a concern on ceiling surfaces with plumbing behind it, or a roof over it.

What do we do? We mix flat latex white paint into our texture, then apply it directly over the new drywall surfaces. We figure that if there is enough water damage to an area to seperate the texture from the drywall, it is also going to seperate any taped seams, pop nails/screws, and do other damage that requires scraping off the texture anyways, in order to perform a proper repair...


----------

